# Pruning Tools (non chainsaw)



## AKChopper (Feb 23, 2007)

So what brand do you recommend and or use for hand tools? I'm talking about hand pruners, pole pruners, pole saws, loppers, etc. A lot of you talk about chainsaws but I don't see any threads on this. Please explain your suggestions. 

--AK


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 24, 2007)

*pruners and pruning saws*

My suggestion would for pruner felcos because everything is replaceable but they are pretty expense .I know a guy that have one pair felco pruner for 13 years . Felco saws used to be good but now the lock is made out of plastic . I would have say silky for saws . I carry in my car everyday a pair felco no 9 pruners and silky pocketboy 170 . I really like the silky lock on the pocketboy I have also got a small silky pole saw I have not got a chance to use it much yet . The fixed blade saws I have used are silky , fanno , am leonard ,and fisker . I really like silky sugio and fanno i even resharpen the fanno still get a pretty straight cut with it . I dont like am leonards brand for anything any more I think they must be using junk steel because they dont keep a edge .


----------



## windthrown (Feb 24, 2007)

*Felco pruners and folding saw here*

I have had a pair of Felco #2 pruners for about 20 years. I use them day in and day out for berries, grapes, vines, trees, roses, etc etc. A must for any professional in the landscape, tree service or nursery business. We have 2 pair of them here on the farm. The red stuff is peeling off the handle on my original pair, and I have replaced the blade in that one 3 times. Great leverage and they last and last. I also recommend the Felco folding saws, even the new ones with the plastic. I got one on Ebay 2 years ago and that is really nifty. It will cut a log 3 inches in diameter pretty fast. It is super sharp and stays super sharp. I use it for limbing and pruning and I love it. I also have a classic Corona fibreglass pole saw/pruner that I have used on trees for years. I also have a pair of Japanese custom hedge trimmers that my brother bought overseas for me 20 some odd years ago when we had a landscape business together. Simple wood handles and razor sharp blades that have lasted a long time. I have gone through maybe 3 pair of loppers of various types over the last 10 years or so. They get damaged from the leverage and large branches that I typically cut. We have 2 pair of them around here now, both falling apart. One is compound generic Costco set that has a dull and chipped blade. The other is simple sizzer action and has metal handles but are missing the grips. We need to replace them this year, and I need about 3 more fiberglass handle rakes and shovels too.


----------



## AKChopper (Feb 25, 2007)

I choose Corona (my avatar) brand over Felco. I like to be able to flip (or rotate) my handles to apply the correct cut with out repositioning myself. Both sides of the handles are identical that helps make this transition a snap. I'm looking to purchase a new Corona lopper that has extend able handles, I think this is a very innovating idea for those hard to reach cuts. My pole pruner is also a Corona type.
I just bought a Craftsman pruning saw that I'm looking forward to try out. If it it breaks I can trade it in for a new one, no questions asked.  
I also have a stick pruner that was given to me but I don't know the brand. ARS a good stick pruner? 
Happy Pruning!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 25, 2007)

*craftmans*

I dont think that there garden tool s hold the same warranty as there wrenches and such do . This is common misconceptions I have had people tell that there chainsaws and other power tools have a life warranty dont think so maybe I am wrong . Also the only that usually breaks on a pruning saw is the blade and i a,m sure sears is not going to replace a broken blade .Tell me if they do cause I am going to buy one and snap the blade every time it starts to go dull and get another one .


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 25, 2007)

*Take that back*

They do have a limited lifetime warranty on pruning saws my bad . I am sure it does not cover blades though.


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 25, 2007)

folding only has a year and fixed blade is lifetime . Hey silking also carries limited lifetime warranty


----------



## AKChopper (Feb 25, 2007)

I was wanting to keep this thread "non chainsaw" but.......... are Craftsman chainsaws decent? I need to purchase one and Craftsman chainsaws seem to be reasonably priced. Briggs and Straton motors are used in them for what I'm told. I really want a Stihl ms-250 model (45.4cc with a 16 or 18" bar). My next thought is a Husky 142.

I would like to check out Silky products but no one carries them here in Alaska. It's all big box stores up here and there is really only 3 popular brands of hand tools to choose from Felco,Corona, and Fiskars. I just happened to go to Sears yesterday and bought that fixed hand saw. 

Maybe I should start another thread on chainsaw purchasing..... oh well.:bang: 

---AK


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont think briggs does two stroke motor I think more on the lines of poluan . I would not buy for everyday use .I think they would be ok for homeowner . Hey also silky has a great online store I have used before . I dont think I have any around here (silky dealer) . Also if you just want to look am leonard carries a ton of different stuff and brand But I dont order from them any more there own amleonard brand stuff I think is made out of junk steel .


----------



## 046 (Feb 26, 2007)

felco pruners and silky hand saws..


----------



## windthrown (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ay Corona!*

I never liked Coronas (except the beer with lime). They are too light and they tend to fall apart on me. Not as easy on the hands or as ergonomic either. I have had maybe 10 pair of them in the time that I have had the one pair of Felcos. I used to pick them up at garage sales. Now I pass them up. I would never pass up a pair of Felcos... but I have yet to see a pair at a garage sale. 

I am a Felco for Life pruner. I carry my pair with me always and use them constantly around here. Right now I am cutting and planting hundreds of willow stakes. Snip snip snip.


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 26, 2007)

*I adgree windthown*

I used to talk bad about felco and thought they were over priced and everybody was buying them cause of the name . Buy a brand new pair of coronas and compare them to a brand new pair of felcos there is no way you pick up those old coronas again . When your talk about make thousands of cuts a day I will put a extra $15 too $20 bucks on felcos .I like to try a pair of those rotating handled felco but have got a chance to yet .


----------



## rebelman (Feb 26, 2007)

I get loppers and shears at Ace Hardware, they have a great warranty program. Lifetime. They have honored the warranty after years of (ab)use. I don't think you'll find many craftsman chainsaw fans here. My hand saws are fanno. I tend to use any old hand pruners I happen to have, and I always have a set, but it sure is nice using good ones.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm an arborist with a background in commercial landscaping so here goes:

Secateurs - Felco #2 - quality construction, ergonomic handle, balance point is about perfect and will last for EVER. I'm only on my second pair in 20years and thats only because I lost my first ones. I have used coronas, they are absolutely fine if the chances are they will get lost or stolen with regularity, otherwise the Felco's are the best and well worth the money.

Pruning Saw - Silky Zubat - the finest pruning saws I have ever used (used corona, stihl, and hardware store generics). Again, quality construction, incredible sharpness, smooth finish cut, blades are replaceable. Several models are available, the Zubat has a curved blade, there is a very similar one with a straight blade if you prefer.

Silky Hayauchi pole saw - 21' of cutting bliss. Have also used the Stihl pole saw, they are close in quality and cut but the Silky was cheaper and sharper and I like the extender snaps and buttons better than Stihls. Also it took too lng to get a Stihl here - like a month! Internet Silky order, here in a week.
The cheapest Silky I have come across $50 for a Zubat from Canadian Arborist Supplies. Or go to the Silky forum here as they are a sponsor. I have dealt with them direct through the forum, first class service.

Fiskars pruning stick - 5' long with an adjustable angle pruning head, it has two operating methods, a sliding handle mid way up the stick and a pull button and lanyard out the bottom. Very streamlined and light. I've thrashed it about in the trees for two years now and it's still going. The adjustable head allows you to make properly angled and placed cuts.
I also have its big brother, same idea but extendable to about 11'. It comes with a pruning saw attachement as well but I ditched that because it was useless. Stick to Silky's for saws!

Loppers - got a blue pair, long handles, don't use them much at all any more, I find myself using the Silky instead.
 
As with all equipment if it is your own and nobody else uses it, buy quality take care of them and they will last for a long, long time.

Hope this helps


----------



## 00chris85 (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm a climber and the last thing i take up with me in a tree is a chainsaw. 
my felco 2 are good enough but for people with bigger hands i strongly recomend the 5's
i started with sandvick saws and pruners and found that they are crap ..good for home and garden but thats about it.
silky saws are about the only thing i'll use now if you don't wanna send the money on a silky i recomend a fanno lill cheaper but as good, just not as comfertable.


----------



## AKChopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking to replace my current Corona brand pole pruner. I would like to have a stiff pole that is light, and has a good quality pruning head. 
Any suggestions? :help: 
The only brands I can find up here is Corona and Fiskars. So I will probably have to mail order or ebay. 

----AK


----------



## 046 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jamison poles is the way to go. Corona makes a pro pruning head too. got a corona pruning head and a Jamison head too. 

some say silky poles are the way to go, but have not tried them. my set is working great. also silky doesn't give an insulated pole option. 

silky is the best for hand saws!



AKChopper said:


> I'm looking to replace my current Corona brand pole pruner. I would like to have a stiff pole that is light, and has a good quality pruning head.
> Any suggestions? :help:
> The only brands I can find up here is Corona and Fiskars. So I will probably have to mail order or ebay.
> 
> ----AK


----------



## AKChopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you for the reply!  
Fiberglass, aluminum, or wood poles? Which is stiffer and lighter?

Thanks again!

----AK


----------



## nitwit dolt (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hand tools*

There are reasons that nobody asked Felco, Bahco, Silky, Fanno, Jameson about their warranties. Nobody ever brought them back. If your a homeowner who uses his hand tools twenty times a year, save the money, If you use your hand tools twenty times a day, make the investment.


----------



## rebelman (Mar 5, 2007)

Aluminum should never be used for a pole due to the electrical hazard. Fiberglass is okay, I like the interchangeable links, but wood is lighter and if you have alot of pole work to do it's the best. I put a seventeen inch fanno head and blade on a sixteen foot wooden dowel pole. Works great, I never go up a tree without it, and can get an incredible amount done from the ground. I keep a shorter one too. Get wood.


----------



## AKChopper (Mar 6, 2007)

Just what my next question was going to be rebelman!  
I found a website (Bartlett) that looks like they have good pruning pole combos. I noticed that they have a rectangular fiberglass pole type. They state that its heavier and yet stiffer than a round pole. I want a light and stiff pole. 
Wood is the way to go? How does wood stand up to a round or rectangular fiberglass pole? 
Can you have a sectional wood pole? Is that pole of yours in sections rebelman? 
Marvin pruning heads decent?

I'm such a pain in the arse!:deadhorse: 

Thanks guys!
----AK


----------



## JonnyHart (Mar 8, 2007)

Jameson yellow fiberglass poles, preferably foam core, but the hollow core are tough poles too. Watch out for imitaions, the ferules are not as strong.
I have the jameson pruner head with the swivel pulley, and the corona 1600 bull lopper head. Both very nice, the corona head will make a bigger cut than any other pruner head on the market. 
I also have a silky zubat pole saw, doesn't get used much, I prefer a standard pole saw head on my fiberglass poles, right now I'm using corona blades. 
Silky handsaws rock!


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2007)

If you're going up the tree with a pole saw, I recommend the Silky Longboy because the blade folds down and isn't as likely to slice you. They don't have a hook for it so I made one out of #4AWG ground wire and two hose clamps... works fine with the bonus of being able to re-shape the hook when you want to. At 12' it ain't the longest tool in the shed but it's light and collapses to under 6'.

The little pushbuttons are kinda cheesy but I've never had it collapse while sawing. Those heavy two section Jamesons and 16' Hayauchis make my tendonitus flare up just thinking about'em.

Felco hand pruners are the only kind I've used, no complaints. I wouldn't be caught dead with loppers way off the ground... pole saws are dangerous enough.


----------

